# Hyperion Strings Elements - Available Now



## Soundiron Team (Jul 8, 2019)

We're proud to release Hyperion Strings Elements, the next stage in our evolving orchestral string series.


*Learn more:* https://soundiron.com/products/hyperion-strings-elements


It leaps forward from our Micro edition with a whole new suite of articulation types, mapping and control options and brilliant true legato. Our modular UI makes it easy to jump in and start scoring, but the control options and feature depth make this a precision scoring tool designed to save you time and help bring your musical visions to life. It's also *Made for the free Kontakt 6 Player & NKS by Native Instruments*, so anyone can use it.
*

Watch these in-depth Hyperion Strings Elements videos*

*

Listen to demos of Hyperion Strings Elements in action!*
​


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Seycara (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice addition to the mid/budget tier string libraries which were all previously rather lacking in terms of articulations.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 8, 2019)

Yay!! 

One question: I have Micro. If I install Elements, can I remove Micro without messing up my projects that use it? Or do I have to maintain both Micro and Elements on my HDD?


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Yay!!
> 
> One question: I have Micro. If I install Elements, can I remove Micro without messing up my projects that use it? Or do I have to maintain both Micro and Elements on my HDD?


You will need to keep micro if you need to access old sessions. They are different products and are totally independent of each other.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 8, 2019)

Do we just drop you guys an email to get the upgrade price from micro or can you give out the price on here? Been looking forward to this to help with learning about writing for different string sections.


----------



## fretti (Jul 8, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Do we just drop you guys an email to get the upgrade price from micro or can you give out the price on here? Been looking forward to this to help with learning about writing for different string sections.


I got an E-Mail with an upgrade code from Micro to Elements. Just bought it for $40


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 8, 2019)

Still waiting for mine!


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Do we just drop you guys an email to get the upgrade price from micro or can you give out the price on here? Been looking forward to this to help with learning about writing for different string sections.


We discount you the full $ amount you spent on micro toward elements. If you didn't receive an upgrade email, please contact me at [email protected] and I'll get you set up.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Still waiting for mine!


We discount you the full $ amount you spent on micro toward elements. If you didn't receive an upgrade email, please contact me at [email protected] and I'll get you set up.


----------



## sevensuns (Jul 8, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> We discount you the full $ amount you spent on micro toward elements. If you didn't receive an upgrade email, please contact me at [email protected] and I'll get you set up.



Hi Nathan,
Is the upgrade price (47 usd in my case) fixed, or will it go up after the sale ends?


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 8, 2019)

sevensuns said:


> Hi Nathan,
> Is the upgrade price (47 usd in my case) fixed, or will it go up after the sale ends?


It will go up after the intro sale. Your discount is the $ amount you spent on micro, so you will apply that amount to whatever elements price at the time of purchase is.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 8, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> Your discount is the $ amount you spent on micro, so you will apply that amount to whatever elements price at the time of purchase is.



I have to say that this is an outstanding policy and couldn't be more fair to your customers.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 8, 2019)

Nathan "be da'man" today...fast reply to my request for a code (excellent price for Micro users)! 
Also, from Soundiron,, fast purchase info, fast provision of download info and good download speed. Downloading now. Also watched Craig Peters' very informative 'walkthrough' of Elements. ALSO LINKED IN OP's POST ABOVE!


----------



## robgb (Jul 8, 2019)

Perfect compliment to Spitfire Studio Strings.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2019)

Does this naming mean there will be an even more comprehensive edition later on, or is Elements the version that Micro had been leading up to all along?


----------



## sevensuns (Jul 10, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Does this naming mean there will be an even more comprehensive edition later on, or is Elements the version that Micro had been leading up to all along?



They have one more edition coming from what I know, which will be the full Symphonic edition (don't know about the name), but they usually have 3 tiers. I think it will follow the naming scheme of Olympus for example. Olympus Micro, Olympus Elements, Olympus Symphonic Choir -> Hyperion Micro, Hyperion Elements, Hyperion Symphonic Strings


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks; that's what I thought. Their upgrade pricing has always been very generous across this product range.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 10, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Thanks; that's what I thought. Their upgrade pricing has always been very generous across this product range.


Yep, full ensemble coming (hopefully next summer) with more round robins, articulations, ambiences, etc.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 10, 2019)

sevensuns said:


> They have one more edition coming from what I know, which will be the full Symphonic edition (don't know about the name), but they usually have 3 tiers. I think it will follow the naming scheme of Olympus for example. Olympus Micro, Olympus Elements, Olympus Symphonic Choir -> Hyperion Micro, Hyperion Elements, Hyperion Symphonic Strings


nailed it.


----------



## Chocobo (Jul 10, 2019)

fretti said:


> I got an E-Mail with an upgrade code from Micro to Elements. Just bought it for $40


My code got me to $59, oh well.


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 11, 2019)

Is the library locked?

I usually go under the hood to stretch the sample start of legato transitions up to the max as to get that slow lyrical legato. 

If that's applicable, would anyone be kind (and patient enough) to try this and post an example?


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 12, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Is the library locked?
> 
> I usually go under the hood to stretch the sample start of legato transitions up to the max as to get that slow lyrical legato.
> 
> If that's applicable, would anyone be kind (and patient enough) to try this and post an example?


You can go under the hood. The samples are .ncw compressed/locked, but you can tweak in the Wave editor if you like.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 19, 2019)

Is it possible to use my discount code (Micro owner) also with another sale, for example black friday?


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 19, 2019)

Montisquirrel said:


> Is it possible to use my discount code (Micro owner) also with another sale, for example black friday?


Yup.


----------

